# Which herbs are you growing and how do you use them



## 4meandthem (Apr 24, 2012)

This year I have:

Rosemary- I use mainly chopped or whole in marinades or rubs. I also use the sprig occasionally as skewers. I love lemon cake with rosemary icing.

Thyme- whole leaves in most pasta dishes or chicken dishes. This is one of my favorites.

3 types of sage- I like it fried and crumbled in brown butter sauce. I also put whole leaves under the skin of chicken.

Chocolate mint- I am growing this for my wife and kids. A freind said it was great on vanilla ice cream. It does smell good and I will at least try it even though I am not big on mint.

Tarragon- I have never used fresh before so new to me. Bernaise is probably in my future.

Marjoram- New as well so I will have to experiment.

Lavender- I have had it for years and never used it. I just forget it's there.

I have tried to grow basil on several occasions and I just feed the bugs. I buy it as needed at the supermarket.

What's in your garden and what are planning to do with it?


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 24, 2012)

The herbs I grow are :
Parsley
Chives
Rosemary, some years. Try to hold pots over the winter indoors but they usally dry out and shed their leaves faster than a Christmas tree. Rosemary happens to be one of my favorite herbs, so I also do buy it a lot. Maybe I will get a new plant this spring.
Oregano
French tarragon -- I like this in a layered chicken salad, either snipped as a garnish or mixed heavily in the dressing. 
Sage-- make roasted new potatoes and sprinkle snipped leaves before roasting . Serve warm or room temp— is a good dish for picnics 
Spearmint ---in pots. 
Sweet Cicely-- hardy perennial. kind of a licorice flavor. Wonderful snipped in salad, salad dressings, greek dishes and as a garnish on grilled chicken. Pairs well with fresh tomato slices. 
Sweet Woodruff. It’s used to steep and make May Wine. I use it as a perennial ground cover under my rugosa rose bushes. It’s flavor increases if you allow the leaves to wilt and even dry, which is the opposite of many herbs which lose flavor over time. Steep a cuppa tea before bed if you have trouble sleeping. 
Basil. Never have trouble with bugs. I make lots of pesto and freeze and USE lots in summer. Buy more at the store off season. 
Nasturtium—may be thought of more as a flower than an herb. I like it’s peppery flavor in salads, especially potato salad. 
Thyme—I grow as an annual. Not hardy here, or at least not in my garden. Sigh. 
Lemon Balm. I don’t grow this. It’s a gift that keeps on giving. Not obtrusive, but it self seeds regularly. I don’t think I ‘ve ever used it. I just allow a few plants to stick around every year, the remainder get weeded out
Catnip—for my two Girls!! They gotta taste everything else, but this one is just for them.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 24, 2012)

Parsley, sage, rosemary, and thyme. Winter and summer savory, basil (several kinds), cilantro, lavender, greek oregano, sweet woodruff, bergamot, nasturtium, marigolds (for the flowers), sorrel, French tarragon, bay, dill, fennel. I think that is everything...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 24, 2012)

*Living Overseas: No pets & No plants*

Good Morning,

This is an interesting post. 

My problem is that we had decided No Pets and No Plants due to fact, that when we travel, we have nobody very close to take care of them ...

We have professional friends and social friends, however, they also travel alot, as they are foreign too ... 

However, I do have 1 Greek Oregano ( smuggled the seeds ) and 1 Genoa Basil ( smuggled the seeds ). Silence is golden rule ...  

I have a lovely cleaning lady from eastern Europe, and thus, she comes by to pick them up and they seem enchanting, as they have grown considerably !

Have lovely day and thanks again for post. 
Margi.

Kindest.
Margi.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 24, 2012)

I grow mint, parsely, sage, oregano, marjoram, thyme and I have 2 bay trees.

Mint is great in pea and mint soup, home made tzatziki, and in salads. 

Thyme is good for jamaican cooking, jerk chicken, pepperpot stew, curries, and rice and peas. 

Oregano I use in home made pasta sauce, on home made pizzas, and nice in a bit of greek cooking or a greek salad. 

Sage is good with chicken (tarragon is also fabulous with chicken but I buy tarragon). 

Bay is good for stocks and soups and also for jerk sauce. 

I love my herbs I chuck em in as many things as I can. I always feel like a domestic goddess wandering down the garden to collect my fresh herbs. 

And I talk funny too so you would like the way I pronounce oregano and basil.......


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 24, 2012)

We live in a condo complex so our options are limited.  There is a flower garden area behind our building that SO takes pride in working.  Our neighbors share the expense of the materials.  

We have planted some veggies and herbs before but the critters get them just before we think they are ready to harvest (tomatoes and basil).  We have had one thyme plant that keeps coming back every spring and I grab sprigs from that.

SO is planting some mint this year.  She heard it repels critters, I like it in food.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 24, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> We live in a condo complex so our options are limited.  There is a flower garden area behind our building that SO takes pride in working.  Our neighbors share the expense of the materials.
> 
> We have planted some veggies and herbs before but the critters get them just before we think they are ready to harvest (tomatoes and basil).  We have had one thyme plant that keeps coming back every spring and I grab sprigs from that.
> 
> SO is planting some mint this year.  She heard it repels critters, I like it in food.


Plant some alliums, e.g., chives, green onions, garlic. Those seem to help repel critters.


----------



## Claire (Apr 25, 2012)

Right now my perennials and biennuals are going great guns:

Sage:  great for all poultry and pork European dishes
Thyme:  same as above!  When you're making a poultry stock, you want these two!
Curly Parsley.  It gets bad press, because of its milder flavor that Italian flat leaf.  But many places I've lived, it was hardier, and when I was a kid living in Germany, it was on every plate to munch on for breath refreshing after dinner.
Chives, both regular and garllic/"Chinese".  I actually prefer the former,  In anything.
Lemon balm.  Great in southeast Asian dishes.
Mint.  Well, gee, aren't we getting to derby time?  But also in fruit salads, with lamb, and in most southeast Asian or Middle East dishes.
Oregano.  In any Greek, Italian, or Mexican dish.
Salad burnett:  Cucumber in flavor, good in salads and ranch dressings
Now, why can't I think of the name of this one?  An herb that tastes like celery.  Again, good in stocks.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 25, 2012)

I made a couple of redwood planters for adding some more herbs this morning.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 25, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> I made a couple of redwood planters for adding some more herbs this morning.


Neato!


----------



## Leolady (Apr 25, 2012)

Claire said:


> Right now my perennials and biennuals are going great guns:
> 
> Now, why can't I think of the name of this one? An herb that tastes like celery. Again, good in stocks.


 
Lovage!  I have a great big lovage plant, and I use it as a celery substitute all the time.

My perennials are doing great too!  Lovage, sage, oregano, thyme, two types of mint, chives, sorrell, salad burnet, bay tree, and garlic.

I will plant tarragon, fennel, sweet marjoram, and a few others a little later.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 25, 2012)

I have parsley,chives 2 pots, 3 rosemary plants, oregano,french tarragon,dill,sage, basil,and my favorite of all majoram. majoram I use in eggs, stuffed onions,stuffed zuchini and in my red pasta gravy.I use it so often I'd be lost without it.
kades


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 25, 2012)

I want a bay tree! The only spot I have is front of the house between my neighbor where Our gates meet. There is about a 3 foot section of fence it would go in front of. Do you think that would work? It could spread out after it got 8' tall pr more. How big are yours? I have also seen then in pots and carved into shapes.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 25, 2012)

4meandthem said:
			
		

> I made a couple of redwood planters for adding some more herbs this morning.



Oh, sweet!  Very nice, 4me!


----------



## Claire (Apr 26, 2012)

Lovage, that's it!  Great for when you want celery flavor but don't need the rib (i.e., you cannot stuff it) -- again, soups, stocks, stuffing.  

I just went to Park Seed's site and ordered my spring seeds.  Can't wait!!!!  Lime basil (really good in Thai curries), Italian Basil, a couple of types of thyme, green beans, well .... I can't plant much of them until frost passes, which seems weird since we've had such a mild winter and early, warm, spring.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 26, 2012)

Ooh, I'll have to check into lovage. I don't think I ever had it. One of my best friends picks all the celery out of salads that I make. She can't abide the texture of raw celery, but actually likes the flavour.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 26, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Ooh, I'll have to check into lovage. I don't think I ever had it. One of my best friends picks all the celery out of salads that I make. She can't abide the texture of raw celery, but actually likes the flavour.



Reminds me of watching my Grandmother dicing green peppers, adding them to whatever she was cooking and then patiently picking them out of her serving.  She liked the flavor but didn't like eating them.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 26, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Reminds me of watching my Grandmother dicing green peppers, adding them to whatever she was cooking and then patiently picking them out of her serving.  She liked the flavor but didn't like eating them.


I julienne bell peppers when I use them. I hate getting a chunk of bell pepper in my mouth, but in small bits, it really adds to a dish. I even put them in salad.


----------



## Addie (Apr 26, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> I grow mint, parsely, sage, oregano, marjoram, thyme and I have 2 bay trees.
> 
> Mint is great in pea and mint soup, home made tzatziki, and in salads.
> 
> ...


 
I am illiterate and never read your post. My lips are sealed.


----------



## Addie (Apr 26, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Ooh, I'll have to check into lovage. I don't think I ever had it. One of my best friends picks all the celery out of salads that I make. She can't abide the texture of raw celery, but actually likes the flavour.


 
I want the flavor in soups and stews, but can't stand to eat it cooked.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 26, 2012)

Lovage is a perennial. It grows very well (at least here--I have a rather large plant that is about 4-5 years old). One thing about lovage, it is on the list of things a person should avoid if pregnant.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 26, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Lovage is a perennial. It grows very well (at least here--I have a rather large plant that is about 4-5 years old). One thing about lovage, it is on the list of things a person should avoid if pregnant.


Well, that's good to know, but not likely here.


----------



## Claire (Apr 27, 2012)

taxlady, I live in NW Illinois; last winter was mild but my plant is easily 3 years old and persevered through a couple of record-breaking cold winters (including one where for a week or two it didn't get above -10).  The lovage just went dormant and popped back up in the spring like my thyme, sage, mint and chives.  

I had a bay tree in Florida, and my mom does as well.  Mine was against a high fence, Mom's is planted next to a live oak.  Both became rather vine like.  Unlike the above-mentioned lovage, the bay couldn't handle the way below zero temps (forgot to take it in!) and died.  The little tree (it was only about a foot tall) still provided me with enough bay leaves in its death to provide me with dried leaves that will last me years.

To me bay is the one herb that is actually stronger fresh than dried.


----------



## Souvlaki (Apr 27, 2012)

I have parsley, dill, mint. On tthe second balcony i grow basil both green and purple. thyme oregano , luiza or lemon grass ...

the rest of the herbs and vegetables are in the garden far from the apartment. there we grow lettuce, onions and garlic, eggplants, zucchini, peppers all kinds , tomatoes, cherry tomatoes, cucumbers and some fruit trees as quince and peach.


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 27, 2012)

Addie said:


> I want the flavor in soups and stews, but can't stand to eat it cooked.



When I buy a bunch of celery, I chop up the tender inner parts for salads, egg, tuna, chicken.

The middle parts get coarsely chopped for soups where I do want the tender slices left in the dish.

The tough outer ribs I cut in half and put in a baggie in the freezer.  I use them for soups and stews, then remove and throw them away.  I get all the flavor and none of the stringy parts.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 27, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Well, that's good to know, but not likely here.


If I remember, it can cause spontaneous abortions (miscarriages) in the first trimester, but I might be wrong about that. Just to be avoided if expecting (not gonna happen here either).


----------



## Claire (Apr 27, 2012)

Never heard that about lovage, but did about pennyroyal (the early trimester miscarriages, that is).  It is also somewhat of an insecticide.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 27, 2012)

Got my herb boxes staines and filled and bought a Bay tree that wil fit in a big pot. I added some curly and flat leaf parslies as well as some winter savory and burgomont sage. I needed some height and color in that corner so I made some trellis' and added a couple of bouganvillas. I am trying to grow some Habanero chilis too.


----------



## Claire (Apr 28, 2012)

OK, I'll post this elsewhere as well .... there is a savory used for tourtiere that I wanted to be sure to include, but I don't remember if it's summer savory or otherwise?  Anyone know?  I'll probably just google it.


----------



## Mel! (Apr 29, 2012)

I gave up on growing all but cress, because of my poor success rate. Most of the time the herbs grew a couple of inches, and then died.


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 29, 2012)

Mel! said:


> I gave up on growing all but cress, because of my poor success rate. Most of the time the herbs grew a couple of inches, and then died.



I don't know if you knew this or not... but you actually have to WATER them...

Who knew.


----------



## Bacardi1 (Apr 29, 2012)

I grow lots of different herbs - all in a variety of colorful pots on my deck. Currently have Chives, Garlic Chives, Tri-Color Sage, Italian Flat-Leaf Parsley, Thyme, Lemon Thyme, Anise Hyssop, Rosemary, Chocolate Mint, French Tarragon, & Greek Oregano.

When temps get a little warmer, I'll have Sweet Basil, Lemon Basil, Lime Basil & Catnip seedlings ready to put out, & anything else that happens to strike my fancy that I come across at the local nurseries.


----------

